# How It Begins - The Addiction | Navarre Kayak Fishing



## NLytle (May 13, 2014)

Hey, we recently launched our new YouTube channel and have started putting out new content. If you haven't already check out our Facebook Page for daily fishing updates - https://www.facebook.com/NavarreKayakFishing/

Here's the latest video -


----------



## OHenry (Apr 28, 2011)

Nice video!


----------



## NLytle (May 13, 2014)

Thanks!


----------



## Yak76 (Sep 18, 2015)

Nick, 

Subscribed. Great videos so far man!!

Dan


----------



## iJabo (Jul 6, 2013)

That's some serious slo-mo in that video. What camera did yall use?


----------



## NLytle (May 13, 2014)

Sorry for the delay. I guess, I no longer receive notifications.

We shot it with a Canon 1DX.


----------

